# Is auction sniper trustworthy?



## agpodt77339 (Mar 28, 2008)

It looks like a good service, and it could be very helpful, but I would like to get some feedback on them before I give them my username and password. Has anyone else used them before? Do you think its safe?

http://us.auctionsniper.com/


----------



## Buzz (Mar 29, 2008)

I use the UK version on a regular basis.

Never let me down in the last couple of years and bagged me loads of wins in the process. 8) 

It gets the thumbs up from me. 

Buzz


----------



## agpodt77339 (Mar 29, 2008)

K, Thanks.


----------



## draftinu (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes they are trustworthy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agpodt77339 (Aug 3, 2008)

I just did a google search and found another sniping website. http://www.gixen.com/index.php. It has a free option and a $6/year option. Im thinking about using this site instead of auction sniper(because it is much cheaper), but I don't know if I can trust this website or if it might steal my password. Has anybody used this automatic bidder with success? Do you think I should trust them?

Thanks,
Chris


----------

